# Seeking Austria



## seeking austria (Apr 17, 2013)

hello together!
I'm a seeker from Austria. 
I unfortunately do not know personally from a loge. I would like to ask for help if anyone can make me a contact.
I am concerned for some time with the theme freemasonry and I am firmly convinced that this is the right way for my future.
I want to thank you in advance for your help.


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Michael Hatley (Apr 17, 2013)

Greetings!

There are several Grand Lodges in Austria.  The largest one (with over a hundred lodges) is, in English "The Grand Lodge of Austria" and was founded prior to the second World War I believe and is in Vienna.  I don't have a web address for them or contact information, but if noone else finds it in the next couple of days I'll pass on the question to our Secretary.

Important to note that the "Grand Orient of Austria" and other Grand Lodges in Austria, all of which have only a handful of lodges under their purview are considered "irregular" here in the States.  So if you are just starting out, and are interesting in traveling abroad get 100% verifiable information before starting (of which this note isn't, yet).

Hopefully another Brother can clarify, but if not I'll get the answer for you within a couple of days.  

Welcome!!


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 17, 2013)

According to the United Grand Lodge of England, the Grand Lodge of Austria does not have a web page -

http://www.ugle.org.uk/about-ugle/recognised-foreign-grand-lodges/grand-lodges-in-europe/

According the the Grand Lodge of Brazil, the street address is "1010 Wien, Bauhensteingasse 3" -

http://www.glmerj.org.br/grande-loja-maconaria-no-mundo/grand-lodge-of-austria-af-am

This site gives a photograph of their front door and gives a local telephone number and some history -

http://www.waymarking.com/waymarks/WM7RW7_Masonic_Temple_Vienna_Austria


----------



## mischa2000 (Aug 10, 2014)

Please find the web page: http://www.freimaurerei.at/
Fraternal greetings
Michael Hufnagel


----------

